# once again.. i aim for the difficult



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

My wife wants a little fountain outside in the lanai. What we have seen to make it with wasn't really jiving with us. Too big or too little. Nothing that Goldilocks would approve of. (JUUUUUUST RIGHT)
So we changed gears, aiming for an outside pond with pagoda. 
Koi are nice. No issues with Koi at all. 
However, what about something more unique for an outside pond? 
What about... Oscars?
More background, first off we live in SW Florida, so the weather is warm all year, for the cold snaps I got heaters that work just fine. 
The side of the house it would go in is shaded all morning long, gets afternoon sun. Not worried about the water getting too warm either.
Whaddya think?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I have seen a huge pond with an oscar so I think its a great idea! There is no reason if you can keep him warm to pass it up. They need big tanks so I feel a pond is perfect!


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

great.. and depending on the size I guess 1 or 2 oscars? If I get them at the same time or get the oscar later would it work with koi or no?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Being in Florida there shouldn't be a problem. There has been many living in canals and waterways that have been released in them. That is one thing you want to be careful of is if you have flooding in your area will they get released.

As for being with Koi I really couldn't answer that, since Oscars can be aggressive.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well construction has begun!! Pond will be 5x8. 3 foot deep with 18 inches of that underground. A 2 foot extenstion off the 8 foot for pump up to waterfall. I plan on using a floating filter/fountain/uv sterlizer. I will use a mag drive pump with prefilter up to waterfall. Should I need another filter? I thought maybe another uv clarifier. I am going to use edpm liner, and cover the base with white river rock and play sand/argonite. Any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Use pool filter sand instaed of playsand(silicates),and look into savio overflows as they are the bomb for ponds and have uv in some of them.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

pool filter sand hmm.. Such as : Pavestone 50 lb. Pool Filter Sand-54201 at The Home Depot ??
and can you send me a link to the overflows?
Ill be posting pictures after I run some more framing in.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

IMO any pool filter sand is fine.Playsand can be loaded with silicates and they can cause all sorts of trouble.
Savio Pond Filters & Skimmers
This is one link with good info on the filter ,but there are many different units available.Searching savio pond filters will provide many links incuding some to savio themselves.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

it says on that link that the pool sand is made from fine ground silica....


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

I've seen some big ol' koi and oscars living in the same tank. Granted it was a huge tank, but a pond is even bigger so I think you'll be good.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

rayray74 said:


> it says on that link that the pool sand is made from fine ground silica....


Not sure what to say except you got me!
I think all sand is silaca,but possibly there are different forms.I do know that people(members) have had trouble with play sand in particular.Pool sand is always recognised as acceptable substrate for aquaria by most on this forum.I don't think the price difference is big and know the headache of removing/draining,is not worth a couple bucks and those who have had to may say much more.Pool filter sand is safe from everything I've learned here,so I would go with it.Any pool places near you,they may carry something different(in some way)?


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

well construction of the pond has been going slow due to weather all week. 
Now we have a tropical storm sitting over us. My pump and filter arrived yesterday, the liner arrives today. I still need to finish the inside framing for the pond. I cant do this in the rain. Add to this I already have 8 fish for the pond sitting in a 55 gallon tank. 6 of those 8 are being terrorized by the apparent pairing of the 2 carpintas doing the love dance. CRAP. I may have to get a small OH $H1T tank to get them outta there. Once they are in the pond it should be ok right.. right?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rain makes the ground softer  

Nah im in SC and we have been getting rain as well. Someone needs to explain its a few months late for the April showers bit.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

So after the chlorine disaster.
We called the our breeder to get more fish in the tank right away, as they are less expensive then they are smaller and we don't want too much of a variance in size. As it worked out there still is a huge variance in size but the fish dont mind. we have 4-5 inch fish with 1-2 inch fish. We ended up replacing the 21 lost fish with 27. 

As it worked out as well the breeder we frequent was moving far away and having a closeout, this lead to the purchase of the 27 africans as well as 8 south americans. 
Being that the southies were quite larger, we needed another tank for them. We got a good deal from him on a 55 gallon. We planned on getting a 180 down the road for the southies but they were only 4 inches so no biggie for now eh?

Yeah right.

The carpintas started doing the mating dance. they became highly aggressive to the other fish. So we got a small 20 gallon for a temp home. Little did we know they had laid eggs. Well the fry didnt make the move well. But the parents are fine, though they hate it on the ground. (tank is in patio on floor.)
Now.. the red eyed zonatus are in love, they laid eggs and blamo we have wee little fry. However the lyonsi is now being a bully. 
And people tell me that africans are troublesome!!! we have 110 africans and 1 carpintis in the big tank with 3 mollies and no issues.

So last night, after seeing the tank start to get troublesome I made the move. Wasnt quite ready for it, wanted to finish some decorating and put the pergola up first. 
Heck we still need to move the electric over and finish the plumbing of the spillways. 
But oh well, they seem happy so far, and we will just cover it when we start new construction. Here is the raised pond, in its raw glory.














We will take more pictures later today and post!


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Looks awesome so far! nice craftsmanship


----------

